# Allroad/A6 Harness in S4



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

I have an 01.5 S4 with an M-Box ECU and I purchased an engine harness and the one I was sent was from an Allroad/A6. 

The ECU plug on the one side has a T shaped plastic pin that won't allow the ECU to plug in, has anyone else run into this and are the pin outs all the same?


----------

